# Master/Slave: MacMini + PC?



## MediaComposer88 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all!

I'm planning a system upgrade very soon, and I'm thinking about going one of the following routes:
- PC Master + PC Slave
- Mac Mini Master + PC Slave

Considering the Mac Mini is long in the tooth, I'll wait and see if Apple will release a new model before the end of this year.

I was wondering if anyone here has a MacMini Master + PC Slave setup. If so, I would be very curious to hear about your experiences with this particular setup.

Although I like both Windows and Mac OS, I prefer Mac OS. But I don't want to go the iMac (Pro) route, nor do I want to wait for the new Mac Pro. I figured using the Mac Mini as a master could be an (cost-)efficient solution to keep rocking osX. 

However, I wonder if there are big downsides of this option that I have to take into consideration (especially when it comes to performance, connectivity, and upgradability).

Bottom line: if this is an extremely bad idea, let me know and then I'll move over to Windows. 

Have a great day!

Dennis


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 3, 2017)

What Mac Mini is it? If it's not the 2012 quad core i7 with 16GB then I think the answer is don't bother (on price/performance/longevity).


----------



## MediaComposer88 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi mc_deli,

I would select the Mac Mini with the highest-clocked CPU, a 1TB drive and would add as much RAM as possible (in case of the current model, I believe 16GB is the maximum).

Of course, I'm hoping the specs of the upcoming Mac Mini will be better (32GB/64GB RAM; CPU with higher clock speed, 1TB SSD).

All the best,

Dennis


----------

